# not too technical...buds exploded



## dogsummerday (Oct 2, 2006)

1 plant outdoor...some drama...my bads...resilant plant...

late june thru early oct.

cut off the top bunds(5 outa 12) last week (@ 4-5 inches down) cause they were showin over the fastly wilting cover.

the remaining buds damn near exploded over night...in terms of thickness and  golden color...was this a coincedence or did cutting the top buds free up nutirents for the lower flowers...???


----------



## Canso (Oct 3, 2006)

all the energy saved to finish the tops, just went to what was left.
sounds like it worked for the better.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

Plus all that light that was covered by the canopy was able to reach the lower leaves and buds as well.
Good for you man.


----------

